# Alcohol codes: with intoxication



## tag60 (Jan 9, 2016)

Do the ICD-10 alcohol codes that state "with intoxication" mean that the patient is currently intoxicated?

I need help determining the best code for this visit. Pt had presented with chest pain, but provider also addresses alcohol issue as below.

“He is a somewhat anxious male today.  He scores rather high on Audit screening.  He does, upon further questioning admit probably drinks too much.  He is interested in EtOH cessation referral. “

A/P: EtOH:  refer to cessation counseling. Handouts given.


Alcohol codes fall under abuse, dependence, or use. After consulting the Index, I am considering the codes below, but unsure which fits best.

F10.929 Alcohol use, unspecified with intoxication, unspecified. This specifies "use," which fits the documentation, but then "with intoxication" -- does this mean currently intoxicated?

F10.10  Alcohol abuse, uncomplicated. Can I code "abuse" based on the information given? (Why else would he refer him for cessation counseling if alcohol were not being abused?)


How would you code this? Thanks in advance!


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't think you have enough information.  The pztient states he probably drinks too much, is not a statement of intoxication or abuse.  The only thing you know is the patient uses alcohol.  There is not enough documentation to support any of the F10 codes.  I would code the chest pain only.


----------

